# Erfahrungsbericht Platzangst DFL Suit blau



## Frankenracer (29. September 2020)

DFL Suit Blau
					

DFL Suit Blau von Platzangst günstig kaufen ❖ im Platzangst® Online Shop ✓ Kauf auf Rechnung ✓ Trusted Shops ✓ Bestellen Sie jetzt direkt vom Hersteller!




					www.platzangst.com
				




Hallo Leute wie versprochen will ich einen kleinen Bericht schreiben zwecks des neuen Platzangst DFL Suit in blau.

Ich habe das schöne Teil heute vom Postboden bekommen und dachte schon man ist das Paket leicht ob da der neue DFL Suit drinnen ist ?
Natürlich habe ich das Paket gleich geöffnet und der DFL war nochmal in einer ZIP Tasche verpackt ( sehr praktisch ).

 Leider konnte ich es heute bei meiner kleinen Abendrunde noch nicht testen, da es heute bei uns nochmal tolles Bike Wetter war und in der Sonne macht das Ding dann nicht das was es soll.

 Aber das schlechte Wetter ist sicher nicht mehr weit dann gibt es es sicherlich hier weiter einen Testbericht im Gelände.

So nun zum  DFL Suit  er ist extrem leicht und die Farbe in blau finde ich einfach geil, natürlich habe ich mir das Teil auch gleich mal drüber gezogen und die passform ist sehr gut, da man mit den Klettstreifen an den Hüften diesen gut verstellen kann, unter den Ärmeln hat er jeweils eine  Doppel  Reißverschluss um hier für Lüftung zu sorgen, die Nähte schauen alles sehr gut aus und die Kapuze die nicht abnehmbar ist, ist so groß das hier locker ein Helm bei schlechten Wetter darunter passt was mich sehr erfreut bis jetzt gibt es von mir nichts zu meckern.

Ich finde das Teil bis jetzt klasse, muss es aber dann noch bei realen Temperaturen und regen testen, der Bericht wird folgen bis dahin Kette rechts..................................


----------



## Apeman (30. September 2020)

Hallo Frankenracer, da bin ich ja mal gespannt was du sagst. Stelle mir den Anzug im vergleich zu Endura und dirtlej sehr dünn vor. 
Wird bestimmt in verbindung mit Regen sehr kalt am unteren Rücken werden?
Wie ist dein Einsatzbereich? Touren oder Bikepark?

In der Preisklasse gibt es ja den dirtsuit classic edition online für schmale Münze. Von dem kann ich bisher nur Gutes berichten. 
Alternativ einen Hunderter mehr (wenn man das Geld hat) und gleich den dirtsuit core edition oder Endura suit kaufen 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenracer (30. September 2020)

Hallo  Apeman, ja das stimmt recht dick ist er nicht, aber dafür sehr bequem wie das dann bei kühleren Tagen wird muss man sehen wollte aber sowieso eine lange Hose drunter ziehen und obenrum noch dünne Hemden  mal sehen ob es reichen wird.  Mein Einsatz dafür sind Touren und auf den Arbeitsweg der nur 5km lang ist da sollte auch dieser ausreichend sein um mich vor Regen und Schnee zu schützen.


----------



## NattyJan (8. Oktober 2020)

🤔


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Dezember 2020)

Toll


----------



## kreisel (10. Dezember 2020)

Da gabs mal einen Vergleich von dem Endura vs dem Dirtlej Strampler:
https://enduro-mtb.com/endura-mt500-one-piece-vs-dirtlej-dirtsuit-core-edition/


----------



## Lyxander (4. August 2021)

wie schaut es mit dem versprochen erfahrungsbericht aus? mittlerweile sollte ja genug regentage dabei gewesen zu sein


----------



## Deleted 283425 (4. August 2021)

+ 1 

Weil Wasserdichtigkeit war bisher keine Spezialität von Platzangst.

Die konnten nur dick und robust und schöne Taschen, etc.


----------



## Jaerrit (30. September 2021)

Jemand noch brauchbare Infos zu dem DFL Suit in Bezug auf Robustheit und Wasserdichtigkeit? Thx ✌🏼


----------



## christian_bd (3. Oktober 2021)

Habe heute einen ersten kurzen Ausflug mit meinem neuen DFL Suit gemacht. Fährt sich sehr angenehm, bei strömenden Regen und Matsch im Wald ist alles dicht geblieben. Die langen Belüftungen sind gut, es wird aber natürlich schon warm in dem Einteiler.

Da er relativ dünn ist sollte man besser nicht stürzen, schätze dann kommt schnell ein Loch hinein

Bisher kann ich, insbesondere zu dem Preis, nichts negatives feststellen - muss ihn aber erstmal noch öfters fahren. 

.


----------



## Remux (29. November 2022)

Ich muss das alte Thema nochmal rausziehen. Wie fällt denn der Suit aus?








						DFL Suit Grün lang
					

Der neue DFL Suit Lang ist die Antwort auf Regen, Wind, Pfützen, Matsch und Dreck. Mit 10000mm Wassersäule genau das Richtige für Trailfahrten in strömendem Regen. Wenn eigentlich alles gegen das Radfahren spricht, hast du im DFL...




					www.bike-mailorder.de
				




Ich bin 1,82 bei 77kg und M wäre da ja eigentlich grob passend. Kann mir aber irgendwie nicht vorstellen wem dann XXL passen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (29. November 2022)

Ich fahre mit 1,87m und 90kg einen XL. L hätte auch gepasst, aber dann wäre es mit warmer Jacke in den Schultern etwas eng geworden. So sitzt er jetzt recht flatterig. 
Optik ist so ne Sache. Ich fahre damit am liebsten im Dunkeln. 😁


----------



## Laufrad0815 (29. November 2022)

Ich hatte mir mal Größe M und L in der Variante mit kurzen Beinen kommen lassen bei 1,80m/82kg.
M spannte über den Bauch und war somit raus, laut Maßtabelle wäre er passend gewesen.
L saß untenrum gut, aber oben war zu viel Material übrig, auch auf dem Sattel sitzend.

Gingen dann beide zurück.

Gleiches Spiel bei den Dirtsuits von Dirtlej.

Da hilft wohl nur selbst ausprobieren.


----------

